
Sourcegraph 2.7 - welder
https://about.sourcegraph.com/blog/introducing-sourcegraph-2-7/
======
sqs
Sourcegraph CEO here. Thanks for posting this!

The blog post has a GIF of code intelligence (hovers, go-to-definition, and
find-references) in a diff. There's another nifty animated GIF on our homepage
showing the code intelligence integration for GitHub:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/](https://about.sourcegraph.com/). Our new tour
at
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/docs/tour](https://about.sourcegraph.com/docs/tour)
has some links to try it out on open-source code (although for the real
experience, you can follow the steps on our homepage to run it inside your own
organization to use it with your internal code). And check out the
overview/FAQ at
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/docs/overview](https://about.sourcegraph.com/docs/overview).

Finally, we have an awesome team based in SF and around the world (Arizona,
South Africa) building Sourcegraph. We're growing quickly as more devs bring
Sourcegraph into their companies and their companies adopt Sourcegraph (we can
show you nice-looking charts :). If you want to learn more about joining the
team, email me at sqs@sourcegraph.com with the thing you'd most like to
improve about or add to Sourcegraph.

~~~
jupp0r
Hi, really great work on SourceGraph, I absolutely love using it for Go on
Github. I'd also love to try it at work for a somewhat large C++ code base. Do
you have any update on C++ support?

------
pubg
How does this compare to google's cs/slash code-search frontend?

That's what I'm really after... it was a super useful tool for finding working
examples across gazillions of LoC.

~~~
beliu
Sourcegraph CTO here. Our leading source of referrals and early adopters
inside companies is ex-Googlers, and for good reason -- Sourcegraph takes a
lot of inspiration from CS with things like jump-to-def, find-refs, and regex
text search. It's built to scale to both large monorepos and collections of
many repos.

Of course, we like to think we take things further, with support for more
languages, connecting your code to all the open-source code you probably use,
and integrations for most major code hosts and review tools. If you try it
out, we'd love to hear from you and how you think it stacks up to the code
search you used at Google :)

